# School/Instructor/Event Posting Policy Update: 3/7/2005



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2005)

The MartialTalk policy on posting events, seminars, instructors and schools has undergone a significant change.

     Please review these changes here before posting any further events in the KMA forum.

     If you have any questions, please feel free to ask a staff member

     Georgia Ketchmark
     MT Moderator


----------



## howard (Mar 14, 2005)

This link does not seem to work.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2005)

Fixed.


----------



## American HKD (Mar 14, 2005)

Greetings,

I think this will hurt people posting "events" if they cant do it in thier specific systems forum.

Many people generally only looks in the forum of thier system regularly.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2005)

I have taken pains to post this policy in each of the Korean forums.  No other Moderator has done this in their area, to my knowledge.  My hope is that, though some of us only look at one forum ever, everyone who visits the Korean forums will see this sticky, review the policy, and know where to look.

 I encourage everyone to take a good look around all the forums at MartialTalk as there is so much excellent information and discussion all over this site.

 It is wise, also, to keep oneself abreast of policy changes and familiarize oneself with the Terms and Conditions, scan the help forums, etcetera, to make the most of one's use of this medium.

 Thank you for your concern, Mr. Rosenburg.  Hopefully I have addressed this issue sufficiently.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2005)

American HKD said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I think this will hurt people posting "events" if they cant do it in thier specific systems forum.
> 
> Many people generally only looks in the forum of thier system regularly.


 They can post it in their arts sections.  They must however be either a supporting member, and active regular member or a paid advertiser.  (Full info at the link SheSulsa posted) 

 We've had too many cases where people only sign up to post events and links, and do little else.  

 We want MartialTalk to be the leading source of serious martial arts content. Not another spam-soaked link farm.  Theres enough of those out there as it is.  :asian:


----------



## American HKD (Mar 14, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> They can post it in their arts sections. They must however be either a supporting member, and active regular member or a paid advertiser. (Full info at the link SheSulsa posted)
> 
> We've had too many cases where people only sign up to post events and links, and do little else.
> 
> We want MartialTalk to be the leading source of serious martial arts content. Not another spam-soaked link farm. Theres enough of those out there as it is. :asian:


I'm an active member with over the 330 posts, clearly over the required limit, however Shesulsa removed my post from the Hapkido forum?????

I PMed her about it, but she said check the rules??????

Please put my post back if I meet the rules.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2005)

Mr. Rosenberg, 
  The policy posted was the final of several revisions we had discussed. (The limit for non-supporting members was originally set at 500).  I apologize for my communications hiccup. I've copied your event notice back into the Hapkido forum.

:asian:


----------



## American HKD (Mar 15, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Mr. Rosenberg,
> The policy posted was the final of several revisions we had discussed. (The limit for non-supporting members was originally set at 500). I apologize for my communications hiccup. I've copied your event notice back into the Hapkido forum.
> 
> :asian:


Thank You!


----------



## iron_ox (Mar 15, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> They can post it in their arts sections.  They must however be either a supporting member, and active regular member or a paid advertiser.  (Full info at the link SheSulsa posted)
> 
> We've had too many cases where people only sign up to post events and links, and do little else.
> 
> We want MartialTalk to be the leading source of serious martial arts content. Not another spam-soaked link farm.  Theres enough of those out there as it is.  :asian:




BRAVO!!!!!!!


----------

